# Hacking in Godalming/Munstead Heath Area?



## FestiveFuzz (29 May 2013)

I'm moving my horse to a yard in the Godalming area in September and was just wondering what the hacking is like around there?


----------



## Sundae (31 May 2013)

Its ok....!  depends where - if Clock Barn farm area, then you have to do a bit of roadwork to get to nice places.  Hydons ball is pretty, but quite stony and hard to find places for a long canter.  But there are a lot of bridleways that link up different commons.  There is a nice common on other side of the road to little burgate farm that you can wizz round (and there is a little jumping lane hidden on a path somewhere).  Its a big area though so plenty to explore and some stunning scenery!  My old horse wasnt a great hacker so I didnt go miles....  Oh and you will also need a horse that is good with Llamas!!!!  A local pub in that area does Llama trekking which can be hairy at times lol!

If you will have access to a trailer/box then I would recommend boxing over to thursley/hankley and elstead if you want to hack for hours on sandy bridlways!

PM if you want further info- I know both areas pretty well


----------



## Sundae (31 May 2013)

PS know of private stabling in the Elstead area that has DIY/grass livery looking for a field share (great school/hacking etc) if you dont want to go to munstead area


----------



## FestiveFuzz (4 June 2013)

Hi Sundae,

Thanks so much for your reply. Have just PM'd you


----------



## I.M.N. (5 June 2013)

Sundae said:



			.....
If you will have access to a trailer/box then I would recommend boxing over to thursley/hankley and elstead if you want to hack for hours on sandy bridlways!
...
		
Click to expand...

I live here, it's horse Shangrila!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 June 2013)

I.M.N. said:



			I live here, it's horse Shangrila!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds amazing! Will have to take my trailer test or befriend someone with a box me thinks!


----------



## I.M.N. (5 June 2013)

Well if you ever do make it over I'd be happy to be your guide.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 June 2013)

I.M.N. said:



			Well if you ever do make it over I'd be happy to be your guide.
		
Click to expand...

That would be fantastic. We don't move until the first weekend of September but once we're settled and have some way of getting over your way I will definitely take you up on that offer


----------



## I.M.N. (6 June 2013)

Happy to help.


----------



## Chichi (7 June 2013)

Welcome to the area!
Hydons Ball is nice for a quick hack and the common opposite Little Burgate farm on Markwick lane is lovely with canter places but it is easy to get lost (as I did)... There is also the Greensand Way that you can follow towards Hambledon one way or Hascombe and further the other way. Lovely area in general but the going is not as good as Thursley way or Blackheath in the other direction. 
A livery where I am used to be near Elstead common and said that it is very busy and she much prefer this area as it is quieter. Anyway have fun and take a map (or a guide).
Sundae, I am going to PM you too.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 June 2013)

Chichi said:



			Welcome to the area!
Hydons Ball is nice for a quick hack and the common opposite Little Burgate farm on Markwick lane is lovely with canter places but it is easy to get lost (as I did)... There is also the Greensand Way that you can follow towards Hambledon one way or Hascombe and further the other way. Lovely area in general but the going is not as good as Thursley way or Blackheath in the other direction. 
A livery where I am used to be near Elstead common and said that it is very busy and she much prefer this area as it is quieter. Anyway have fun and take a map (or a guide).
Sundae, I am going to PM you too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chichi! I was speaking to our new YO at the weekend and she seems to think we can hack onto Blackheath within half an hour so that doesn't sound too bad. Will have to have a look into both Hydons Ball and Markwick lane. I'll definitely be pestering all my new neighbours to help me explore once we've moved to the new yard as you can never have too many hacking buddies IMO


----------

